# RangeRover Autobiography, Complete detailing :) Beware, a lot of photos.



## Alasar

*RangeRover Autobiography, Complete detailing  Beware, lot of photos.*

Greetings!

This is Range Rover Autobiography, the mileage a little more than 30 thousand km at the time of work.

Range Rover, probably one of the most popular brand that comes to us for detailing. It is really pleasure to work with such a car.

So according to tradition, we start with the engine compartment.
The condition before we start:










We remove the decorative plastic, rubber and grille:









Wash with Koch Chemie Golden Star dielectric. Follow conservation Koch Chemie Motorplast:










more detailed photos:





































Having finished with the engine and engine compartment, we are moving to the wheel arches and suspension:



















it was:









it became









Now it is clean all on sides:










Wheels before:










Dirty spots were cleaned with track cleaner. metallic inclusions with Sonax FelgenReiniger Gel, bitumen with Koch Chemie TeerWasche.

after cleaning:










Some wheel's nuts looked sad, so all of them were cleaned up to make it on Feng Shui :thumb:










During cleaning of the underside:









The visible part of the silencer has been polished on the rotor with a felt circle and paste Autosol Metal Polish. We haven't got the perfect result because some parts were deeply damaged with corrosion



















The car body was done by standards - two-phase washing, antibitum, metallic inclusions cleaned with Iron X:










The polishing of car's body was made in two stages:
- The first pass - rotormachine, purple pad NewConcept with Nanopolish New Concept compaund. 
Some parts were at first polished on the rotor with wool Koch purple pad and the same paste.
- Bigfoot with native yellow Rupes pad and Koch AH paste.























































before:










after:














































Disks were repainted in gloss black. It was poured the tonnes of varnish on them. The client asked to return them in a decent condition. 

Polishing rims:

- First the 75Bigfoot with a small purple pad Scholl and paste Nanopolish New Concept
- Finish the same machine usage on a yellow Rupes native pad and Koch AH.

In process:










condition before










after









The final touch was the application nanoceramics Everglass Platinum + Sample Coat on the body and the wheels. This is the fours customer's car for 1.5 years. The owner is very demanding, he has tried lot's of coatings before we met. Than Everglass was applied to all his cars and now the client is happy with the result very much.

the whitest range )





































Also now I publishing photos of work with a similar Range Rover Autobiography with mileage 89 thousand km

Underside before:





































before









after









carbody








































































Thanks for watching.


----------



## sm81

Marvelous job. How Many hours it takes?


----------



## chongo

Outstanding detail mate. Your attention to detail is fantastic and some nice little touches applied to the underside of both vehicles. Like the Astro turf for the wheels.


----------



## Paul7189

You really see the vastness of a Range Rover when you see someone polishing the doors haha


----------



## streaky

Now that was one thorough detail. Very impressive.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I can very much appreciate how long these take, and mines slightly smaller!. Fantastic work and very good write up.


----------



## jk1714

Some crazy amount of effort went into that! Great work


----------



## Pedro92

:thumb:very very nice jobs !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> Marvelous job. How Many hours it takes?


4 days. :buffer:


----------



## Alasar

Thank you colleagues )


----------



## chris.t

Thats epic, top job. You dont often see the underside getting a spruce up either:thumb:


----------



## F. Premens

Good job and detailed pics. :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

Amazing detail fella :thumb: & great write up


----------



## muchoado

superb


----------



## Streeto

Wow nice work on such a big vehicle. Really appreciate the attention to detail on the arches and underside. I was a little surprised on how well the arches came up as usually they are much more corroded and grimey, those looked really fresh. 

How did you get rid of the white staining on the bonnet sound deadening please tell me?

Nice air jack system too.

Streeto,


----------



## Wash monster

''How did you get rid of the white staining on the bonnet sound deadening please tell me?''

I would also like to know the answer to this


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work and attention to details


----------



## taz007

amazing work


----------



## Marklocke

Really inspirational job!


----------



## Streeto

I love the lift system you have. Makes cleaning underneath so easy and accessible.

Again the white stain removal bonnet sound deadening, please reveal all...


----------

